# Toll roads on Autoroute



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Any body know if there is a method of showing toll roads on autoroute?

Bryan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Bryan.

I don't think they show up differently on the route marking, but if you look in the panel of turn-by-turn directions (above the map) it clearly indicates the toll sectors.

Click on the relevant line in the directions, and the map will jump directly to that part of the route.

Then you can drag the route away from the toll sector and drop it on an "N road" (or whatever) and it will re-calculate the route. (_This works on Autoroute 2010, but if you have an earlier version it may not_.)

A useful feature, as there are no Frites stalls on the toll roads! :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I like frites stalls.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

If you make the relevant segments "Preferred" and slide the Toll Road slider to Dislike on the Preferred Road Types screen then it will avoid Toll Roads. 

(Although note that trying this on a route from Calais to Lyon takes you through Belgium and Luxembourg!) :roll:


----------

